# Slight wheel vibration while braking



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

I was just wondering what this is (I'm thinking rotors), and how quickly do I need to replace them? I'm at 70K (2002 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE). How much will it set me back approx? what work needs to be done exactly? 
Any help would be great, so when I bring it to Nissan, I will be prepared.
Thanks
DV


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mine was doing the same thing @ 66k. I traded it before I got it fixed, but the cause of mine was the rotors were slightly warped. Happens when you run full throttle and then see a cop and slam the brakes to prevent tickets, or at least in my case. You can have the rotors turned to fix it. Or you could go ahead and upgrade to a big brake kit


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

don't cheap out and get your rotors machined. Its a waste of cash. If your rotors are warping machining them to be thinner will only make them warp faster. All you need to have done is a normal brake job (brake pads and rotors). I'm looking at doing the same thing but its on my 2000 Altima SE. Through Advance Auto Parts your brake job will lay out like this
Front Brake Rotors:
Best:$64 (bendix)/each
Front Brake Pads : 
Cheap:$19 (Wearever Silver)
Best:$43 (Bendix)

The best combo is Bendix on Bendix with AAP. I worked there for a long time. Bendix Rotor's are american steel. Longer life, harder steel. Bendix pads are generically described as Hard Semi-Metalic shimmed pads. Both really good. I'd check into cross drilled/slotted rotors if I were you (as I am doing the same myself at this point). And that's only the prices for the front. I hope that helps you a little.

Darktide


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah you def need rotors.. dont get them cut.. they will only last you a few months.. to be honest i wouldnt settle for anything less than Genuine Nissan replacement parts...


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies. How long can I hold off on it? or should I not wait becaue of other possible problems that may come up due to this problem?
Thanks


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok, so I called Nissan to get some info. They're telling me for that issue (and I told them I was thinking it was the rotors) it would be 3hrs work. (all figures in Canadian Dollars)

to machine (which after advice from the site I don't want to do) it would be $415 minus $50 without replacing shims (spelling?)

for new rotors: $600 no shims.

I just don't want to be ripped off, or seem like I don't know what I'm talking about (even though I know very little). Is this resonable? are they f**ing around?
Thanks
DV


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i dont know canadian prices.. and i dont know canadian money but it seems like its alot


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

$367USD to machine minus $44USD without shims
$531.00 USD new rotors, no shims
??? alot?
Damn it!


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Nissan at 3 different locations. There is a $300 differnce for the exact same work!!!!
One guy even said that I don't have to replace the shims for wheel vibration. Is this true??
Most likely, if I replace the front rotors, that should do, or am I mistaken???
dv


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really dont know wat is meant by shims.. but anyway.. new rotors and old pads.. not a very good conbination.. you can get the rotors cut .. but they will suck and wont last long.. 

just get new rotors and new pads.. that is all you need.. if they tell you.. you're gonna need this that this that.. bullshit don't listen to them.. ... and yeah that seems way too much .. get oem nissan parts and have them installed somewhere else where they dont charge by the hour but instead they charge by the job.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You can get plenty of new rotors for decent money all over the place. I personally prefer Bendix rotors as they are made of American Steel and are well known for their life. Don't bother getting rotors cut, they won't last, they warp easy, just not worth it.

The shims mentioned are placed on the back of the brake pad to prevent squeeling. they are the only shims that I know of that are involved with brake parts. And they generally come already on the brake pads so if they are telling you other wise don't do business with them. 

CDmore is correct. Dealerships charge you based on an average time that is put on the job. It is different for each vehicle but if a mechanic at the dealership can do the job in 1 hour but the book calls for 3 hours most will charge you 3 hours. Its rediculous. The lower cost dealership is probably giving you an honest quote for the actual time put into the job. 

I don't think its absolutely necessary to go OEM Nissan parts for brakes. I'm currently looking into a brake job on my 2000 Altima SE and have found a wide variety of brake pads/rotors to be available that make vast improvements on OEM design.

Last and not least. Do not put new rotors with old pads. its a waste of cash and the old pads will most likely marr up the new rotors. Always go new on new its just the best course of action. Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------

